# Architect Job (Too hard to get??)



## cmoyas

Hi All,

I've got two questions related to overseas architects trying to find job in Australia.

1) I know that in order to be registered as an architect in Australia in necessary to accomplish the AACA Arquitect Registration. Do you know if the two tyears of work experience necessaries to apply for the registration can be done overseas? I mean if there is a chance to convalidate the overseas work experience with this practice?

2) According to what I've found in internet is very hard to find one of this jobs in Australia. If any overseas architect could find a job can tell me something about its experience. I mean how hard was to get the job? There was any procees related to that?
Additionally, It is compulsory to be registered in the AACA to get any job?

I hope anyone can help me.
Cheers.


----------



## sha2012

Hi,

I will try to assist as much as I know or what I have experienced before...
Q1) You have to get your skill assessed by AACA. You cannot call yourself as an Architect in OZ if you are not registered with the board. On work experience, I have 12 years working experience as a professional registered architect in my country, have my own architectural practice, running jobs from design stage, submissions to local authorities, tender process to construction and completion for buildings e.g. Hotel, office towers, pharmaceutical manufacturing plant, club house, apartments, landed residential etc....and yet I still FAIL to get through the AACA assessment. AACA required min of 5 yrs study in architecture and I have total of 7 years. Unfortunately I am not an Oz graduate. So,....what do you think?

Q2) Finding jobs in Melbourne and Sydney.....with no local experience? I am not too sure. Slim chance I guess. I have colleague who is an architect and has migrated to Perth and is still jobless... They require local experience. We thought construction industry and property sector is booming in Perth as advertised....well..otherwise my friend with more than 20 years of working experience would not be jobless there.

Please go to AACA website for better understanding.



cmoyas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got two questions related to overseas architects trying to find job in Australia.
> 
> 1) I know that in order to be registered as an architect in Australia in necessary to accomplish the AACA Arquitect Registration. Do you know if the two tyears of work experience necessaries to apply for the registration can be done overseas? I mean if there is a chance to convalidate the overseas work experience with this practice?
> 
> 2) According to what I've found in internet is very hard to find one of this jobs in Australia. If any overseas architect could find a job can tell me something about its experience. I mean how hard was to get the job? There was any procees related to that?
> Additionally, It is compulsory to be registered in the AACA to get any job?
> 
> I hope anyone can help me.
> Cheers.


----------

